# Dont really connect with co-workers



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

They're mostly aged 19-21. They like talking bout


tattoos - where they can get them, explaining their tattoos, asking others about their tattoos
what they did last weekend,
what they're goign to do,
they like to tell stories (and its kind of like the 'format')
 their relationships
other people (getting nosy or sht talk)
drugs
their life situation, how much rent they give to their parents ( I dont), their expenses (I pay little)
hunting
guns
social media
 their dogs
 wrestling
 high school (lol)
sometimes the weather, "its going to be hot next week!"
 mainstream rappers, one of my co-workers older brother is like an aspiring rap artist

theres like a clique of em. theres like 3-4 other people I can click with, but i wouldnt say im cliquey or needy with them (and vice-versa)

i cant relate to them, our cultures don't mesh and my humor and way of thinking is different from theirs, my job is temporary for 6 months, and then we can come back again in 6 months(and it repeats), im worried though they won't want me back if they don't like me

but I really don't care about connecting with them, it doesn't really bring me any stress or pain that they get along with each other better then I do, I just want to be re-hired again in 6 months.

I have two weeks left in the job, should I just try hard to reach out and really put an effort to get along with them to try and leave a positive impression of myself?


----------



## seablue (Oct 2, 2011)

If you really want to go back, yeah, just kind of laugh along with them and make small talk. You know that you could care less about them but just play along. I kind of have something similar. They are ALL younger than me and half the stuff they talk about, I have NO idea what they are talking about. I'm sure they talk about me behind my back and call me "old". It bothers me a little but I'm trying to just do my job and fit in however I can. Kind of just blend in. We have a mix of full timers and part timers. I have more in common with the part timers since I'm one of them. It's almost like the full timers against the part timers. So high-schoolish.


----------



## SydKat (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm in a very similar situation. I just don't know how to relate to most of them. One of the biggest reasons for me is that the management/owners of the store I work at changed right as I was being hired (about a month ago). Most of my coworkers worked under the old management and they all loved the manager/owner. 
I think it's actually beneficial that your job is 6 months on/6 months off. Maybe in the next cycle, people will gain new perspectives and it can be like a fresh start. In the next two weeks, just make sure that you're friendly. You don't necessarily have to be super conversational, but just make sure that they at least know that you're a nice person and I'm sure you'll be rehired.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

SydKat said:


> I'm in a very similar situation. I just don't know how to relate to most of them. One of the biggest reasons for me is that the management/owners of the store I work at changed right as I was being hired (about a month ago). Most of my coworkers worked under the old management and they all loved the manager/owner.
> I think it's actually beneficial that your job is 6 months on/6 months off. Maybe in the next cycle, people will gain new perspectives and it can be like a fresh start. In the next two weeks, just make sure that you're friendly. You don't necessarily have to be super conversational, but just make sure that they at least know that you're a nice person and I'm sure you'll be rehired.


Instead of me trying to relate to them, how bout I flip it and try to have them relate to me.

Just be 'myself' :roll

my dumb insecurities clouded my thoughts as I made this topic. I just straight up asked the supervisor and he said I can come back in 6 months


----------

